
Verizon won’t push Samsung’s Note 7 bricking update - tetrep
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/09/verizon-note-7/
======
tetrep
I find this very disturbing. Verizon is refusing to defuse explosive phones on
their network because they would rather have you use a dangerous cellphone
than not have a cellphone at all.

It's like a McDonald's serving you potentially contaminated food because they
don't want you to starve, despite the risk of it, idk, exploding?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
There is a small risk in the possibility of the phone exploding. (Most don't.
And the phones still out there have worked correctly since they came out,
presumably.) There's also a risk of disabling a device which a user might be
counting on to reach 911, which may, in fact, be more likely.

Arguably, if you are starving (literally), contaminated food may be the better
choice, if say, we can cure that later, but without the food, you'd die now.

It's all a question of competing factors of risk.

